# Modulation of tuner 1



## Superioraudio (Apr 4, 2007)

I am looking for a way to modulate tuner 1 to output on the distributed video like you can in the vip622


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Explain your setup a little more please.


----------

